# RECIPE OF THE DAY: SALADE NICOISE - A FRENCH CLASSIC



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

While the weather may call for warming soups, hearty stews and steamed puddings in the normal world, some of us have to make do with chicken, tuna, steak, eggs, salads and veggies ALL year round.

But how can you make salads more inviting to eat? In this instance by turning to a French Classic Salade Nicoise. This may be a somewhat 'kitch' dish popularised in the 70's but it offers bodybuilders and athletes alike a 'hearty' filling salad option with all the required nutrients.

I have though modified the vinagrette as I feel that 9 tablespoons of EVOO is a little too much a good thing.

*Ingredients*



1 lb (450 g) small new potatoes


1 lb green beans


3 tomatoes cut into wedges


mixture of a few salad leaves (ready to eat salad leaves would be a quick option)


4 spring onions chopped


hard boiled eggs, 1 per person, in quarters


tin of chunks of tuna (fresh tuna cooked and cooled works well)


4 anchovies chopped


Vinaigrette: serve on the side for people to help themselves



2 tablespoons white wine vinegar


1 teaspoons Dijon mustard


1 teaspoon garlic, smashed with salt until paste


Pepper to taste


3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil


*Directions*

Prepare the the potatoes in their skins and the beans by boiling them.

Cut the potatoes into small chunks.

Mix in the spring onions and beans.

Lay out the salad leaves in a large shallow bowl then put in the spring onion and bean mix

Place the tuna on the top in the center of the salad topped with the anchovies with the tomato and eggs as the outer coating.

Whisk the vinaigrette and pour over the salad OR serve on the side.


----------

